# Steam powered critters



## Kactiguy (Dec 11, 2007)

Something a bit different. I work as a children's book illustrator for a living, but sometimes for fun I paint things that I enjoy, just for the heck of it. Here are a couple steam related paintings that I did a while back. Strange, I know, but that is what can happen when my imagination gets loose. Someday I'd like to do a working sculpture of something similar... hmmm...someday. Anyway, I thought you might like to see. Enjoy.


----------



## cfellows (Dec 11, 2007)

Kactiguy, your links aren't working?

Thx...
Chuck


----------



## Kactiguy (Dec 11, 2007)

Do you mean the links to the photos? They show up for me and seem to work fine. If it is still a problem I can it try a different way.


----------



## cfellows (Dec 11, 2007)

The photos aren't showing. Just a box with a red X in the middle.

Thx...
Chuck


----------



## Bogstandard (Dec 11, 2007)

Piccies showing ok here.

Very constructive imagination you have there K.
Now if you could just get them into metal that would astound us all.

Chuck, maybe have a word with Mike, he may be able to help. It just might be one of your settings.


John


----------



## Kactiguy (Dec 11, 2007)

I re-linked them in a new place. I think that should work.


----------



## cfellows (Dec 11, 2007)

I can see them now... Thanks!

Very imaginative.

Chuck


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 11, 2007)

Great paintings!!! We'll have to try and get together and visit with Birk someday? I really want to get over there and see him again.


----------

